
Flubber: smoother shape animations in JavaScript - styfle
https://github.com/veltman/flubber
======
sherbondy
Really enjoyed Noah's OpenVisConf 2017 talk which covered a lot of the
motivation and prior art behind the development of the library:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLc1y-gim_0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLc1y-gim_0)

(Link is in the README file on GitHub too, but easy to miss)

